# Lenovo Z580 or G580. Which one should I buy?



## talk2rp (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm buying a laptop tomorrow from E-zone tomorrow. But finding it kinda hard to decide between these two models. 
Both of these have identical specs. I need your help guys.

Z580 costs 38.5K and G580 costs ~34K after diwali discount.

I'm getting 2 years extended warranty with Z580. Its for available for G580.

Is Z580 good? any known problems in this model? Please help me choose the best!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramanda (Nov 12, 2012)

z580 is obviously a better option.
Where are you purchasing from, I am also purchasing tomorow, so tell where can i get lower prices.??


----------



## talk2rp (Nov 12, 2012)

Ramanda said:


> z580 is obviously a better option.
> Where are you purchasing from, I am also purchasing tomorow, so tell where can i get lower prices.??



I am purchasing from E-zone, Bangalore. They have some festive offer going on, with which you will get 6% off on laptops. And also lenovo is offering diwali offer, you can choose to get accessories worth 2500/- or 2 Years extended warranty.


----------



## Ramanda (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey which laptop you have purchased, tell me? How is the performance?


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Ramanda said:


> Hey which laptop you have purchased, tell me? How is the performance?



I went to croma for a demo of both the laptops. I fell in love with Z580. There was no reason to choose G580. It looked cheap due to plasticy build quality.
But Z580 was out of stock, only the demo piece was available, so then I went to ezone, even there it was out of stock. Finally, I found one in reliance digital.
Price is also cheap in reliance compared to other retailers.  At croma and ezone it costed ~41k. But in reliance digital I got it for 39.9k with free printer and scanner and other accessories.

This laptop is best in the class. Typing is a joy in lenovo keyboard. Touchpad gives a kind of macbook feel xD. Performance, I don't have to explain. It has got a 3rd Core i5.
Laptop runs very cool at ~43C without cooling pad.
I haven't tested any games on it yet, as my exams are going on. 

I will post a detailed review after 29th, when my exams get over.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ waiitng for ur reviews....
      And do some gaming before Posting review dude


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 19, 2012)

G580 gives exactly the same performance, minus the build quality. however, its not very bad. If somebody is short on cash, G580 is a good option too. Its 5-6k cheaper. I am using one, and it doesn't feel that cheap. The plastic is very scratch resistant. 

Anyways, congratulations on your purchase  Enjoy!


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> G580 gives exactly the same performance, minus the build quality. however, its not very bad. If somebody is short on cash, G580 is a good option too. Its 5-6k cheaper. I am using one, and it doesn't feel that cheap. The plastic is very scratch resistant.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations on your purchase  Enjoy!



I didn't mean that. G580 is good too. That was my first choice, but Z580 is better. If you can spend few thousands more, you'll get a nice touchpad, metallic built latop, genuine windows and extended warranty.
In terms of performance, there is no difference at all.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup that's true. I actually had a genuine retail Windows 7 license and my budget was limited to 35k max. I actually purchased my laptop for work/home purpose and company only reimbursed the money if its not above 35k  So I have the laptop for almost free, its ownership is mine just I have to use it at work, they dont provide me any desktops. But thats ok coz I work at client site mostly


----------



## kickfury (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you guys please post the exact price you got it for? Z580 / G580


----------



## bloodlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Z580 with GT 635m for 43k  Bangalore Price.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am also interested in Z580 with i3 3rd gen one.
Can u tell me about the 
1. battery backup without gaming. heating .
2. Hows Touch-pad ? As it doesn't have physical left right buttons. Is it lead to mistakes.?


----------



## kickfury (Mar 4, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> Z580 with GT 635m for 43k  Bangalore Price.



nice, can you pls tell me where exactly you bought it in bangalore?


----------

